

The Elf on the Shelf is preparing your child to live in a future police state - andrelaszlo
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/style-blog/wp/2014/12/16/the-elf-on-the-shelf-is-preparing-your-child-to-live-in-a-future-police-state-professor-says/

======
tzs
Duplicate from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8761038](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8761038)

------
philosophus
"Future" police state?

